
The Psychologist - new magazine in a new online format - robg
http://issuu.com/thepsychologist/docs/thepsychologistjan09
======
truebosko
Hmm, not working on Firefox / Ubuntu 8.10 -- Simply shows a blank content pane
(I see the header/footer) and the scroll bar goes kind of whacky -- Any ideas?

------
ChaitanyaSai
I wish The New Yorker used a similar interface for their online offering. The
current one is unusable.

